# Lathe Accessories Storage, Part 1



## cbtrek (Mar 3, 2013)

After buying all the accessories, I started to make a way to mount them starting with the head stock. I designed a layout for a 9.75 x 9.75 piece of .480 Corian i had. I used Aspire software to generate the G Code for my Arty CNC router. The dark area is for the extra jaws, the hole above is for the collet holder. I counter sunk the bottom side and mounted a oak dowel (you cant see) to protect the threads. I still have to find a way to add very small amounts of paint to see the collet markings better. This is mounted to a oak 2 x 4 to match the table top, cut at 5 degrees, top and bottom so it leans back so the chucks stay put. I drilled 2 - .750 hole for the dowels to hold the chucks without damaging the threads. The carriage DRO is mounted above them.  I then drilled some holes at the base and used a wood file to flatten one side . I use a hole already in the oak table top so it may be a little close and I may have to move it back after I get a chance to use it. 

I then added some old peg board to hold the gears and face plate on the left end. On the front I added the other tools and some accessories. By adding the peg board it made the old Craftsman stand, very stable. I still have to make something to hold the tool holders and tail stock tooling (Part 2).

On the right end, I added stock storage using 4" plastic pipe I already had by drilling and tapping 1/4-20 counter sunk .500 screws to keep them out of the way. I still need to make a tray on top to hold smaller pieces. 

After I finish with part 2 and use it to make sure it works well, I will take it apart and sandblast and paint the legs and refinish the top, when it is warmer out.


----------



## wa5cab (Mar 3, 2013)

If markings are engraved, you might be able to use a method I have used on bakelite and black phenolic panel engraving,  I used white latex ceiling paint.  First, pour a little bit of paint onto a scrap board or piece of sheet metal.  Using a small stiff short bristle glue brush (the type with the rolled tubular metal handle), dab it into the paint and dab (don't brush) the paint into the engraving.  Then using a moistened (not wet) piece of paper towel folded down to yield four layers, wipe off the excess paint, leaving the paint filling the engraving.  Do not wipe twice with any spot on the paper towel.  Every wipe must be with a virgin spot.  Don't apply much pressure to the towel as you don't want to dig the paint out of the engraving.

I don't know about the behavior of fulley cured latex paint to lube oil and coolant.  But you could probably use the same technique with slow drying oil based paint, using paint thinner instead of water on the paper towell.

Robert D.



cbtrek said:


> I still have to find a way to add very small amounts of paint to see the collet markings better.


----------



## Taz (Mar 3, 2013)

Very nice work!  That is a very nice workstation all around, very purposeful.  You can always tell a man who counts his footsteps by the way his workstation is arranged, you sir I would wager don't take too many in a day.  Looking forward to part 2!


----------



## valleyboy101 (Mar 3, 2013)

Nice work!  It is a feast for the eyes to see tooling so neat.
You probably have one, but I don't see an on/off switch on your lathe - just the reversing switch?
I like to have an on/off as in an emergency if I hit the reversing switch to shut down and it goes too far (ie. into reverse on a single phase) the machine just keeps running.  Just asking for safety sake.

Michael


----------



## Ray C (Mar 3, 2013)

Very nice.  Here's a thought.  To protect your textbooks, a clear plastic shower curtain can be hung.  Cost is every bit of a few bucks.  I use them behind the surface grinder and as a separator between the lathe and the household clothes dryer which is located in the garage next to the lathe.

Ray


----------



## cbtrek (Mar 5, 2013)

valleyboy101 said:


> Nice work!  It is a feast for the eyes to see tooling so neat.
> You probably have one, but I don't see an on/off switch on your lathe - just the reversing switch?
> I like to have an on/off as in an emergency if I hit the reversing switch to shut down and it goes too far (ie. into reverse on a single phase) the machine just keeps running.  Just asking for safety sake.
> 
> Michael



Look at the front lower storage photo, it has a on off switch for now. The reverse switch is not being used until I change the motor. I have a light mounted on top of the switch mount.


----------



## cbtrek (Mar 5, 2013)

Taz said:


> Very nice work!  That is a very nice workstation all around, very purposeful.  You can always tell a man who counts his footsteps by the way his workstation is arranged, you sir I would wager don't take too many in a day.  Looking forward to part 2!




I worked in sheet metal for 34 years running Shear, Press Brake, 200 ton 4' x 5' Punch Press, CNC Turrets and the last 14 years (before they retired me and moved to Mexico) a Manufacturing Engineer. We made our own punch press dies so I got to use the lathes and mills to making things. I did cell layouts, set up reduction, JIT in 4 factory's they owned. It was called many things over the years but i just called it, common sense. 

Working smarter, not harder!


----------



## cbtrek (Mar 5, 2013)

Ray C said:


> Very nice.  Here's a thought.  To protect your textbooks, a clear plastic shower curtain can be hung.  Cost is every bit of a few bucks.  I use them behind the surface grinder and as a separator between the lathe and the household clothes dryer which is located in the garage next to the lathe.
> 
> Ray




Good idea.

Just got the lathe in Jan. and it's to cold here so I set the lathe up inside for now. I only run Alum and plastic for now. 

Thanks for the idea!


----------



## stevecmo (Mar 5, 2013)

Very nice storage projects.  I can't wait for Part II.


----------



## weeble (Mar 9, 2013)

What Steve said!


----------



## Ulma Doctor (Mar 10, 2013)

i'm envious,
i need to do something like this, but my projects usually keep me bouncing from one to the other.
i'll have to come up with some kind of rule for myself ...
something like, not to start another project until i finish the last one would probably be a good place to start:rofl:
beautiful work on the whole project,  i can't wait to see more.
thanks for the post!!!!
:man:


----------

